# DW 735 Dust Collection



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

First, read an excellent discussion from this Forum started by MEBCWD about his Dust Separator Comparison. 

While he was doing his work, I was confronting a relevant problem in my shop: how to best collect the dust generated by my DeWalt 735 planer. That benchtop planer is excellent (I'm on my 2nd unit after wearing out the 1st), and has an onboard blower that ejects the dust from the unit. Sounds good ... but it does not play well with dust collection. In fact, if I connect it to my Oneida V3000, it will overpower the suction from the V3000's 3hp motor and fill the HEPA filter in relatively short order. That's not good.

I experimented with connecting the DW735 to the ductwork of the V3000, but not turning on that system. That actually worked a little better than when I turned the V3000 on, but it still didn't work well. The DW735 actually blew dust into every pipe in the dust collection system; it ejected dust through any open gate (I did typically have my table saw gate open, and it filled the cabinet of the saw!). Using the existing ductwork didn't work well ... I needed an independent system.

Research led me to believe that I really needed to collect the dust more than I needed to suction it out of the unit with its powerful onboard motor. 

Since I like my current Oneida cyclone, I ordered their Dust Deputy 10 gal. Deluxe Cyclone Separator Kit through Amazon. I paired that mini-cyclone not with a shop vac, but with a 3 micron bag from Powertec.

Reviews of the Powertec bag had some buyers attaching the bag directly to the DW735, but that meant frequent emptying of the bag through it's small opening. Using the cyclone separator in tandem seemed like a good idea.

After 1 day's use ... it's a good idea. Definitely filled up the 10 gallon can several times, and the Powertec bag kept most of the dust from leaving the system. It does seem, however, that the bag adds some back pressure to the system; there was a noticeable (though small) increase in the shavings left on the workbench that ejected from the front of the DW735. In addition, when I did a blade change, I found that there were more shavings than normal collected in the interior of the unit.

In total, however, collecting the dust in the 10 gallon can was much better than the previous system using the existing duct work and overpowering my V3000.

The unit came with a slip on hose for connecting the cyclone to a tool; that hose slipped off easily. I used some tape to hold it in place for this inaugural use; now I need to get better connectors for both ends of the hose to make it as portable and easy to use as possible.

The bag did not inflate as it might appear in the photos; I leaned the partially inflated bag up against the adjacent router table. 

I don't think this is a perfect system (not a HEPA rated bag at 3 microns & the DW leaving more shavings on the cutting edge is worrisome), but it's a material improvement.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

I have had my DW735 since 2010, and never had the problem you describe, but I was running a single stage dc so that might be the difference. Now I have the planer hooked to a 5" metal duct system that goes to a Super Dust Deputy and DC that exhausts straight outside, so no filter to overpower. But I can run the planer and watch the exhaust and I can't see any dust so the SDD is doing its job and is not being overpowered. The total duct length is about 33' so maybe that makes a difference. Can you increase the duct length between your planer and DC? My planer has always left a small amount of chips on the bed, but not enough for me to be concerned and want to change anything.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I recall watching a video of a DC build specifically for the 735 that was extremely simple. It was just box (or drum would do) with a framed screen on top tha relied on the DeWalt blower to move the fluffy shavings. Box has an unobstructed input direct from the machine. The exhause on the box was covered with a simple screen and allowed the air to exhaust freely but keep the sawdust contained. Here are some variations on the idea.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

After being frustrated with dust I came up with a cheap solution using a 5 gallon drywall bucket.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Henry, you're looking for a way to hold the hose in place so I thought I'd show you how I did it - clean, quick, simple and only takes seconds each time I need to connect the hose (it's only on there when I'm using the planer).









David


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

DesertRatTom said:


> I recall watching a video of a DC build specifically for the 735 that was extremely simple. It was just box (or drum would do) with a framed screen on top tha relied on the DeWalt blower to move the fluffy shavings. Box has an unobstructed input direct from the machine. The exhause on the box was covered with a simple screen and allowed the air to exhaust freely but keep the sawdust contained. Here are some variations on the idea.


I was thinking something like photo #1 would be the way to go when is was reading the original post - given the built-in blower in the unit, all that's needed for a simple system would be a collector box with a filtered exhaust just like what's shown.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I can't use a small dust collector for my DeWalt 735. I always use it outside my shop with the original DeWalt hose and barrel cover attached to the top of a 55 gallon plastic barrel, and I can fill that barrel in about an hour of planning. It would drive me crazy to have to keep dumping a 5 gallon bucket. As long as the cover stays attached to the barrel (draw string like a Winter jacket) I have no escaping chips or saw dust. 

DeWalt discontinued offering this barrel cover/hose accessory for the DeWalt 735 planer, but they sell a similar hose and barrel cover under the B & D label for use with a leaf vacuum and I think it might work, but haven't bought one to try it. https://www.amazon.com/BLACK-DECKER...ocphy=9009923&hvtargid=pla-349594857309&psc=1

For someone looking for a way to collect the chips and dust from a 735 planer, here is something to try. My DeWalt accessory hose and barrel cover looks exactly like this, and mine is showing signs of wear, so I'll need to replace it. If anyone tries this B & D hose and cover, I would sure like to know if it fits the outlet of the DeWalt 735 and how well it works for you.


Charley


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

CharleyL said:


> I can't use a small dust collector for my DeWalt 735. I always use it outside my shop with the original DeWalt hose and barrel cover attached to the top of a 55 gallon plastic barrel, and I can fill that barrel in about an hour of planning. It would drive me crazy to have to keep dumping a 5 gallon bucket. As long as the cover stays attached to the barrel (draw string like a Winter jacket) I have no escaping chips or saw dust.
> 
> DeWalt discontinued offering this barrel cover/hose accessory for the DeWalt 735 planer, but they sell a similar hose and barrel cover under the B & D label for use with a leaf vacuum and I think it might work, but haven't bought one to try it. https://www.amazon.com/BLACK-DECKER...ocphy=9009923&hvtargid=pla-349594857309&psc=1
> 
> ...


I have one of those for my B&D blower/vac and it works really well. It came with two different shaped connectors/adapters to suit different blower models, I didn't look to see if the hose also came with a cylindrical end as shown in the first photo, so it may be necessary to cut off the end and make an adapter from the hose to the planer. A word of caution - I don't know how big the chips coming from the planer are (guess it depends on how heavy a cut you're taking - duh), but the hose is relatively flimsy. I had a tree cut down and the stump ground, and had the crew take away the bulk of the chips as I'm planning to plant another tree and didn't want all that decomposing material down in the hole so I used the vac to clean up the remnants and wound up with a hole in the hose that I need to patch.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

The DE735 comes with a FAN ASSISTED CHIP EJECTION SYSTEM
But since chips are usually long, a 4" dust collection system and a Large Cyclone is required.

To use a 2 1/2" small cyclone, the DW735 must be upgraded to a Helix spiral blade system or maybe a simple canister chip separator be placed before the Dust Deputy cyclone to help separate out the long chips first.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

They may be cut as long chips, but the internal blower seems to do a good job of breaking them up before they come out of the planer. I have no problem using the 2 1/2" hose option and barrel cover to collect the chips, which are about 1" long when they reach the barrel and I'm still using the straight bladed head in my 735.

Charley


----------

